# bay state fertilizer



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Its possible that it could be coming to Lowes, my source is from ATY and they were saying that carl might be doing a trial run of it. Would be nice to give miloganite a little competition.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I would welcome that and would definitely give it a try. I noticed Milorganite listed on HD and Lowe's website is $15 a bag which is more than it was last year. I suspect that's because of the higher demand and supply shortage this past season?


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Would like to see it. Getting your hands on it when they have it and is bagged takes a bit of work. Would just hate to see the price skyrocket.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Price is great, but those bags suck...


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

All hypothetical right now, but if they do, I would hope:

1.) They do it outside Massachsetts also eventually.

and

2.) Price is based on distance/transportation cost, as with Milorganite. There's really no reason that MA should pay $8 per bag and CT $16/bag for instance, when it's so close.

We are getting killed with Milorganite prices on the East coast, because it costs so much to transport it from Milwaukee.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Green said:


> All hypothetical right now, but if they do, I would hope:
> 
> 1.) They do it outside Massachsetts also eventually.
> 
> ...


You'd think with all the hipsters/hippies out here someone would start doing it in Oregon but no, im stuck paying $16 a bag for Milo 

I did find that some processing of bio solids is being done, but its only sold to farmers presumably by the tanker truck load.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Wow this stuff is listed as $3.50 a bag with local pickup? Wow that is cheap.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

silvercymbal said:


> Wow this stuff is listed as $3.50 a bag with local pickup? Wow that is cheap.


Purchased a pallet(1 ton) of it last year for $160. The NPK is lower than the new milo NPK mixture so you have to really open up the spreader full blast. Much better than buying a bag of milo at 4-5 times the price per bag.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> silvercymbal said:
> 
> 
> > Wow this stuff is listed as $3.50 a bag with local pickup? Wow that is cheap.
> ...


$160 is short money for that much even if the NPK is low the organic component would be a very nice plus. Very interesting1


----------

